# Multiple 0010 Fault Codes



## Deathdeisel (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys just got my VCDS/VAGCOM cable in today to run an autoscan and do a tranny service on the girl. On the autoscan I pulled multiple 0010 Fault codes as shown below:

Thoughts on this? 



Friday,07,March,2014,14:01:13:19353
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140212


VIN: WVWBM7AJ6BW029435 License Plate: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: AJ (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 77

VIN: WVWBM7AJ6BW029435 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 DB HW: 03L 906 019 DA
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 9047 
Revision: 12H08--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 25072 444 12197
VCID: 6EFD2EF579DC9C6E79B-803B

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 G HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2267 
Revision: 05151112 Serial number: 00001006070119
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 1811282D2BD832DE437-804D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BC HW: 1K0 907 379 BC
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0106 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C49240003880F02E7921E0042B70000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74C93C9DD7F0B6BE8FF-8021

1 Fault Found:
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 129469 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2041.14.23
Time: 00:00:10

Freeze Frame:
Count: 2
Count: 14
Count: 4096
Count: 16390
Count: 43264
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AH HW: 3C8 907 336 AH
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_ClimaBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 73CB3F81DAFEB186965-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 L HW: 1K0 937 086 L
Component: BCM PQ35 M 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6D180A1A80272A0400080081300085C440010086534D8160648020200040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3957CDA9B0120BD69C9-806C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 10061 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R00FY7G 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360.rod
VCID: 3957CDA9B8120BD69C9-806C

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--000573WY00

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME662E3454ZZZ.

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME79554554ZZZ 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME0C19623EZZZ 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME30536413ZZZH

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME33160822ZZZ1

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME0B450922ZZZA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440JF2000QT
Coding: 189A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_SE36.rod
VCID: 76CD0695C98CA4AEB1B-8023

Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Serial number: 50000000000000177046
Coding: E30000

1 Fault Found:
365080 - Controls in Steering Wheel 
U108E 00 [008] - No Communications
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 17
Reset counter: 12
Mileage: 117734 km
Date: 2038.14.09
Time: 18:05:59


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 971 C HW: 5K0 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
VCID: 2F43F3F17656D56632D-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 130610F1000183
Coding: ED801F0600161200000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: EDFFA9F9F4DAE776C01-80B8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223R98FG06
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEDD9EB5A9BC6CEE69B-80AB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE36.rod
VCID: EAF5A2E50D34F04EA53-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668204144 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 25072 444 84327
VCID: 29771DE940B2BB56EC9-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 D HW: 5K0 959 701 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2137 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 334BFF81527EF186565-8066

1 Fault Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147F589A862C396249-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2137 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449FC9D5770F6BE4FF-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H13 0043 
Revision: -----26S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1144971
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61E745C978023316F49-8034

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668186926
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA.rod
VCID: 3245FA856564F88E5D3-8067

2 Faults Found:
9457425 - Left audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104F 11 [000] - Short to GND
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

9457169 - Right audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104E 11 [000] - Short to GND
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Deathdeisel (Mar 3, 2014)

Emailed rosstech on this, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

The actual fault codes are not 0010. Each control module has it's own unique fault codes. The 0010 code is just in the CAN bus gateway installed module list telling you that there are fault codes stored for that controller.

First, save the autoscan (if you haven't already). Then, since all of the codes are "intermittent", it can't hurt to clear them. Then drive around for a few days and check again. Sometime, intermittent codes can get stored if the battery gets low or other transient problems. Any codes that do come back should be investigated. The only one that says tested after cleared is the steering wheel one. Do you have buttons on your steering wheel and do they all work correctly? Button (or horn) problems are often caused by the clockspring under the steering wheel.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Deathdeisel (Mar 3, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The actual fault codes are not 0010. Each control module has it's own unique fault codes. The 0010 code is just in the CAN bus gateway installed module list telling you that there are fault codes stored for that controller.
> 
> First, save the autoscan (if you haven't already). Then, since all of the codes are "intermittent", it can't hurt to clear them. Then drive around for a few days and check again. Sometime, intermittent codes can get stored if the battery gets low or other transient problems. Any codes that do come back should be investigated. The only one that says tested after cleared is the steering wheel one. Do you have buttons on your steering wheel and do they all work correctly? Button (or horn) problems are often caused by the clockspring under the steering wheel.
> 
> ...


After reading this went around and played with it some more, went through and cleared each code manually and looks like they are gone now. Will check in a few days, thanks bud. :thumbup:


----------



## Deathdeisel (Mar 3, 2014)

Oookay..now after the above issue is fixed, went today for a fun drive and my TPMS light comes on..Says tire pressure is too low, went and checked as soon as I could, all are at like exactly 44psi when warm, I also checked them this Friday too, was at 38psi at cool. This time I did go through and manually try to clear the DTC, no luck. 

Im kind of thinking my TPMS sensor has failed or maybe got too hot? I would hope not too hot as its like a perfect 78*F out today. 

Tuesday,11,March,2014,14:05:26:19353
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140212


VIN: WVWBM7AJ6BW029435 License Plate: 


Chassis Type: AJ (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 77

VIN: WVWBM7AJ6BW029435 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 DB HW: 03L 906 019 DA
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 9047 
Revision: 12H08--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 25072 444 12197
VCID: 6EFD2EF579DC9C6E79B-803B

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 G HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2267 
Revision: 05151112 Serial number: 00001006070119
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 1811282D2BD832DE437-804D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BC HW: 1K0 907 379 BC
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0106 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C49240003880F02E7921E0042B70000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74C93C9DD7F0B6BE8FF-8021

1 Fault Found:
02214 - Tire Pressure Warning 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 131557 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2042.14.11
Time: 14:02:40

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 12
Count: 20480
Count: 16401
Count: 43776
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AH HW: 3C8 907 336 AH
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_ClimaBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 73CB3F81DAFEB186965-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 L HW: 1K0 937 086 L
Component: BCM PQ35 M 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6D180A1A80272A0400080081300085C440010086534D8160648020200040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3957CDA9B0120BD69C9-806C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 10061 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R00FY7G 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360.rod
VCID: 3957CDA9B8120BD69C9-806C

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--000573WY00

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME662E3454ZZZ.

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME79554554ZZZ 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME0C19623EZZZ 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME30536413ZZZH

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME33160822ZZZ1

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME0B450922ZZZA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 AH HW: 5K0 953 549 B
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90440JF2000QT
Coding: 189A140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_SE36.rod
VCID: 76CD0695C98CA4AEB1B-8023

Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Serial number: 50000000000000177046
Coding: E30000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 971 C HW: 5K0 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 470D01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
VCID: 2F43F3F17656D56632D-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 0602 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 130610F1000183
Coding: ED801F0600161200000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: EDFFA9F9F4DAE776C01-80B8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223R98FG06
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEDD9EB5A9BC6CEE69B-80AB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE36.rod
VCID: EAF5A2E50D34F04EA53-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668204144 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 25072 444 84327
VCID: 29771DE940B2BB56EC9-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 D HW: 5K0 959 701 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2137 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 334BFF81527EF186565-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147F589A862C396249-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2137 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449FC9D5770F6BE4FF-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H13 0043 
Revision: -----26S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K1144971
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 61E745C978023316F49-8034

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668186926
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA.rod
VCID: 3245FA856564F88E5D3-8067

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Does your car have TPMS sensors in the wheels? Some newer VWs use indirect TPMS without sensors. Are the tire stems in your wheels metal or plastic? If plastic, look for a reset button (often in the glove compartment). If you have this button, it should be explained in the owner's manual. I am not sure which TPMS system is in your car.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Deathdeisel (Mar 3, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Does your car have TPMS sensors in the wheels? Some newer VWs use indirect TPMS without sensors. Are the tire stems in your wheels metal or plastic? If plastic, look for a reset button (often in the glove compartment). If you have this button, it should be explained in the owner's manual. I am not sure which TPMS system is in your car.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Plastic tire stems: Found the reset button and it turned it off now. Thanks again bud! eace:


----------

